# Sad Day Indeed.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

It's a very sad day for me today, the wife and I have had to come to the painful desicion to have our German Shepherd Sally put to sleep at the grand old age of 14. She was a wonderful dog right up to the end. She had started to go deaf and her legs were slowly giving up on her, but was always ready to chase a ball or stick.










Rest in peace my faithful friend.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Ugh. 

RIP.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A beautiful dog. Such a shame.

Sorry mate.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have two dogs mate and I know how sad you must be,Have you thought of having her turned into a diamond so you can keep her forever,I have heard of this bing done but no idea where or how much it costs.

But on the positive side 14 is a very good age for mate and if she was happy thats all you can ask for


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sonyman said:


> I have two dogs mate and I know how sad you must be,Have you thought of having her turned into a diamond so you can keep her forever,I have heard of this bing done but no idea where or how much it costs.
> 
> But on the positive side 14 is a very good age for mate and if she was happy thats all you can ask for


It is very sad and she was brilliant for her age, but it would have been very selfish of us to leave her as she was. I haven't heard of turning pets into diamonds, but we are having her cremated and having the ashes at home. Not sure what we'll do yet but we may bury them under the apple tree in the garden and have a little plaque made as a permaenent reminder.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > I have two dogs mate and I know how sad you must be,Have you thought of having her turned into a diamond so you can keep her forever,I have heard of this bing done but no idea where or how much it costs.
> ...


its the ashes that get turned into the diamond mate

http://www.lifegem.com/secondary/beloved_pets_main2006.aspx

Dead pets into diamonds

Pet owners can now turn their dead animals into diamonds.

The gems are made using carbon from the pet's ashes at Pet Crematorium CPC, of Thiplow, Hertfordshire.

The crematorium charges between Â£2,100 to Â£15,000 depending on the size of the diamond, reports Metro.

The firm's spokesman, Duncan Francis said: "Having a stunning diamond created from the pet's ashes provides an everlasting link which some people find very comforting."

Its a lot of money mate but a constant reminder and something you can keep close to your heart forever,Anyway the plaque option is a nice thought as well Are you going to get another dog? if so please consider a rescue as they are full to bursting right now and I know this might be the last thing on your mind but I would get another dog straight away as I couldnt stand the lack of love and affection that they give.I would feel such a hole in my life.

Here is s a picture of my two.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this. my big red psycho is getting on and had a small stroke the other week so countdown has begun. Understand how you feel mate. 

Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sonyman said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


We have a black lab as well as a cat, the two doga were great buddies. They were both rescue dogs, came from homes where they weren't looked after very well. I don't think we'll get another dog until the lab has gone.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

yes it wouldnt be fair on the lab<sorry didnt realise you had another dog.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alas said:


> Really sorry to hear this. my big red psycho is getting on and had a small stroke the other week so countdown has begun. Understand how you feel mate.
> 
> Alasdair


Thanks Alasdair, it is a hard desicion to make, but deep down we know it's the right one. If I'm honest with myself then we probably took too long to make it.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Alas said:


> Really sorry to hear this. my big red psycho is getting on and had a small stroke the other week so countdown has begun.


Hope yours is recovering well Alas.

I had a couple of King Charles Spaniels and the eldest suffered through around 4 small strokes over the course of a few years but came back well after them. She lived to the grand old age of 14 but eventually it got to be too much for her and we had to take her to the vet.

Not bad for the runt of the litter with a gammy leg.

I really miss having dogs.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Really sorry to hear this. my big red psycho is getting on and had a small stroke the other week so countdown has begun.
> ...


Cheers for that. Recovering well although a bit slow and sometimes unsteady - like myself :lol: . Trouble is he knows he can get away with most things while not well as I found when I went to bed the other day. The caption should read ' I'm sure there must be some crumbs here somewhere'

Cheer

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry about your loss John


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

14 in decent health is a positive


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear this mate 

Mark


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Gutted for you. Tough decision to make.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry to read about this John. It's a horrible thing to have to do but for the better, especially for Sally. I really hate seeing pets suffering especially when it's ultimately just for the sake of their owners. Having said that I had to have two of my cats put down about 4 years ago and it was probably the hardest decision and most difficult thing I've ever had to do. Cried like a baby, both times, big daft sod that I am.

She had 14 very good years and that's what really matters, remember them and her with a smile in your heart.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry to hear of this, it is a diifficult decision to make but I think you made the right choice and she`d obviously had a good life.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very sad but as has been already said, the right decision, think about the good years. 

People bury their dogs and cats under trees in our local woods, marked with little name plaques, buried where they enjoyed themselves, I like that.

My dad put of the same decision with his ailing and ageing German shepherd maybe 20 years ago. The dogs health situation got worse but he kept putting off what he should have done. One day he rang me in a right panic, I dashed over and watched the dog die in agony from a bloated/twisted stomach, a common health problem in ageing German Shepherds. Always best to do the right thing and you have.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. I've made the same decision five times in the last 25 years, holding them in my hands as they died.

It's not any easy decision to make, we humans cling on to life to the last minute, that's the way we've been brought up and we want to do the same for the animal friends we make along the way.

But that isn't always the right thing to do, our animals may be suffering more than they can tell us, they can't speak after all. Sometimes we have to help them along the way no matter how hard it is for us. And it has been _bloody_ hard for me.

Hold on to that feeling of guilt (I know that's how you feel), it makes you not only a human but also a humanitarian.

I hope your pain lessens quickly.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Thanks very much to everyone for your kind words, they have given a great deal of comfort. Sally did have a great life in a loving home and will be sorely missed especially by me as she was a "daddy's girl".

Once again many thanks.

John.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Thoughts are with you John...I've been in your shoes twice in the last four years...Fred & Barney...both of 'em made it nearly 16 years.


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> It's a very sad day for me today, the wife and I have had to come to the painful desicion to have our German Shepherd Sally put to sleep at the grand old age of 14. She was a wonderful dog right up to the end. She had started to go deaf and her legs were slowly giving up on her, but was always ready to chase a ball or stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, John. Just read your post. My very sincerest sympathy; I know what a terrible ache that leaves. But what a lucky, lucky girl she was to have you for all those years.

Warmest thoughts,

Sharon


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

A terrible decision to make, but made out of love for a dear companion.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Thanks again for the kind words. She has now come home again We had Sally cremated and now have her ashes at home. It may seem a bit soppy to some, but we just didn't want her ashes dumped in the corner of some field. At least now we can decide what to do with them.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

My apologies, i missed this earlier...you have my sympathies...i know how i will be when my two have to go.

RIP.

Best wishes Keith


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

My deepest sympathys,they get into your heart and life,and leave a hole when they go,remember the good times


----------

